# Competition question



## va_connoisseur (Feb 6, 2012)

Are there any competitions (KCBS sanctioned or otherwise) that do not allow electronic aids (strokers, gurus, pellet poopers, rotos, etc)? Just fire and meat.

I'm curious because I will be getting into a few comps this summer as a rookie but from touring a couple competitions last year and looking through this forum, it seems like 85% of the people have one or more of those devices.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Feb 9, 2012)

Nothing?


----------



## boykjo (Feb 9, 2012)

Ecto or raptor should be able to answer here soon... They might have been busy... Why dont you send them a PM

Joe


----------



## va_connoisseur (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks. I'll do that.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been to several comp in So Cal and there are lots of guys running PID controllers in UDS units. Not sure if I have seen an electric smoker in any comp


----------



## va_connoisseur (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't mean using an electric smoker. May be I am not being clear.

Are there competitions where the competitors can not use any electronic means to stoke or aid the fire? In short, all the pitmasters can use is their pit(s) and a fuel source to create heat and smoke.


----------



## eman (Feb 10, 2012)

KCBS allows electrical devices to be used to monitor fire and temp but does not allow electrical or gas heat sources.

There has been a small movement in the last year by some to bring it back to nothing but fuel , the pit and pitmaster .But it doesn't seem to be getting much attention.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.gonakedbbq.com/

If you're in NOVA it's not too bad of a drive for you.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Feb 10, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> http://www.gonakedbbq.com/
> 
> If you're in NOVA it's not too bad of a drive for you.


Yeah, I have been looking at that one. If I don't compete I will be there as a fan/supporter
 




eman said:


> KCBS allows electrical devices to be used to monitor fire and temp but does not allow electrical or gas heat sources.
> 
> There has been a small movement in the last year by some to bring it back to nothing but fuel , the pit and pitmaster .But it doesn't seem to be getting much attention.




That's unfortunate. I like the idea of competing on a more even playing field.


----------

